# North or South Costa Blanca to live?



## JM92UK (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi,


I have just signed up here looking for some advice on which area people think is better to live in.


We are a young couple (mid 20's) originally from the UK but we moved to the Orihuela Costa a couple of months ago. We know the area well and have been visiting it for a while now as my family have a holiday home here.

We are currently renting a nice detached villa with private pool at the moment until we decide where we would like to be, initially we were going to consider the Orihuela Costa region but since moving here we are not overly keen on it. Without coming across rude we find a lot of the bars, people and general lifestyle is catered towards the older english community and holiday makers which is not really surprising considering Torrevieja has the highest population of brits compared to anywhere in Spain but we are struggling to meet younger people and socialise. 

Having visited the north quite often (Altea, Mascarat, Calpe area) it seems to be more residential rather than holiday lets and generally a mixed age range and nationality so we thought it maybe a better fit for us?

Is there anyone else on here who has been in a similar predicament or a member who chose between the two and if so what was your reasoning. We dont want to move up there and find we are still not keen on it then look to move again.

In regards to work we have a UK company which is managed and also invest in property in the UK so we are not tied to a location and dont need to find work in the area. We both are learning Spanish and drive so again location is flexible.

We really like the look of Altea/Mascarat from previous visits as it seems to have a mixed group of ages, some spanish/international nightlife and close to other towns.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you are looking for younger folk then you need to live in a city like Alicante or Valencia etc. The areas around torrevieja etc are ,as you point out, populated by older Brits who are mainly retired. University Towns are much more suited for you.


----------



## JM92UK (Dec 22, 2019)

kaipa said:


> If you are looking for younger folk then you need to live in a city like Alicante or Valencia etc. The areas around torrevieja etc are ,as you point out, populated by older Brits who are mainly retired. University Towns are much more suited for you.


Thanks, we visit Alicante often and usually stay over at least once a month so we can have a drink, go out for a meal and have an evening out around el barrio/old town.

However I dont think living in Alicante would be practical for us to live permanently, we have three dogs so a bit of out side space and walks close by would be ideal.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Well there are plenty of smaller places outside of Alicante in the country but the wammy is the ones on the coast tend to be where the retired folk live and the ones inland tend to be very quiet and not favoured by young Spaniards. Young urban Spaniards seem to be swarming into to San Juan in Alicante. It's really booming there and the place to be but it's expensive. Having said that it has proximity to great beaches and also right beside a huge network of paths up into the mountains. This is why it appeals to so many young professionals.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Check out and get signed upto _Digital Nomads in Spain_ on FB as there your likely to find and mix
with Young Professionals over here for a living and not just for retirement or a holiday in the Sun. 
No doubt they will point you in the right direction as to where to 'hang out on the Costa's' as
well as the best broadband Wifi Cafe/Bars to work remotely in Spain.


----------

